# ما هي التركيبة الصحيحة للعجينة البيضاء؟



## mohasoli (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أريد التركيبة الصحيحة للعجينة البيضاء ( للغسالات العادية ) ولو ممكن شرح التحضير الصحيح ؟

أنا جربت طريقة موجود بالمنتدى ولكن النتيجة كانت غير مشجعة بالمرة
الطريقة المجربة 

*لتصنيع برميل120ك يملاء البرميل بحولى 70لترماء ثم يوضع عليه 8ك سلفونك مع التقليب الجيد فى اتجاه واحد الى ان يتم اذابة السلفونك ويترك 5سعات ثم يضاف اليه 10ك سليكات ببطاء مع التقليب فى نفس الاتجاه على دفعات مع قياس ph الى ان نصل الى درجة التعادل وتكون ورقة القياس مائه الى الاخضر ثم نترق العجيه لفتره تتراوح الى3 سعات ثم يضاف عليها 2 لتر كلور تركيز 12% ثم يقلب جيدا فى نفس الاتجاه*

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohasoli (6 أبريل 2011)

منتظر المساعدة بارك الله فيكم إخواني


----------



## mohasoli (14 أبريل 2011)

هو الموضوع سر من الأسرار ولا إيه؟


----------



## سمير7 (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هل هده الخلطة لجميع انواع الملابس ام البيضاء فقط (لوجود الكلور)


----------



## mohasoli (15 أبريل 2011)

للبيضاء فقط


----------



## kimofree12 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا عملت كل دة وفي الاخيري طلعت مياة*


----------



## kimofree12 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*بس البي اتش كان ٧ *


----------



## matrix2022 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



mohasoli قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أريد التركيبة الصحيحة للعجينة البيضاء ( للغسالات العادية ) ولو ممكن شرح التحضير الصحيح ؟
> 
> ...


 أخى الكريم انا سوف اعطيك تركيبة العمل الخاصة بى وجربها انا طبعا واخدها من هذا المنتدى الفاضل ونصيحتى الخاصة لك ان تجربها بقيمة قليلة فى البداية وعند ثبات النجاح تقدر تكبر القيمة والنسبة فيما بعد 
لعمل 120 كليو عجينة بيضاء 
100 لتر ماء 
10 كيلو سلفونيك 
10 كيلو سليكات 
2 لتر كلور 1 كيلو زهرة بيضاء 
 يضاف السفلونيك الى الماء مع التقليب الجيد فى اتجاه واحد ويفضل عكس عقارب الساعه وعند تمام الذوبان يضاف السليكات ببطء ويفضل اضافتها على فترات بمعنى مثلا نضيف كيلوسليكات مع التقليب حتى تمام الذوبان يضاف بعد ذلك الكليو الاخر حتى انتهاء الكمية كاملة بعد ذلك نضيف الكلور ويكون كلور خام بنسبة 12% مع التقليب ويفضل وضع كمامة لخروج غازات شديدة نفازة الرائحه ويفضل فى ماكن ذات تهوية جيدة وبعيد عن الاطفال بعد اضافة الكلور النسبة المحددة 2 كيلونضيف بعد ذلك الزهرة البيضاء مع التقليب حتى تحصل على قوام متجانس غليظ وتستطيع التجربة وعن تجربة خاصة بى نجحت معى بنسبة 80% والله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## سومر علي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

matrix2022 قال:


> أخى الكريم انا سوف اعطيك تركيبة العمل الخاصة بى وجربها انا طبعا واخدها من هذا المنتدى الفاضل ونصيحتى الخاصة لك ان تجربها بقيمة قليلة فى البداية وعند ثبات النجاح تقدر تكبر القيمة والنسبة فيما بعد
> لعمل 120 كليو عجينة بيضاء
> 100 لتر ماء
> 10 كيلو سلفونيك
> ...



الطريقة رائعة اشكرك اخي *matrix2022* ولكن ما تقصد بالزهرة البيضاء هل هي (( سودا أش ))


----------



## 83moris (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الزهرة البيضاء هي كربونات الصوديوم-صودا اش<br>علي حسب معلوماتي


----------



## adelabdelaziz81 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

لعمل 120 كيلو عجينه يملئ 5 لتر ماء في البرميل ويضاف كيلو من الاريال او البرسيل +كيلو من المساحيق الرخيصه مثل الفل بس اللون الابيض +نصف كيلو زهرة بيضاء ويقلب جيدا حتي تمام الذوبان حوالي 3 دقائق لا اكثر في ذوبانهم ويضاف عليهم 8 كيلو سلفونيك ويتم التقليب جيدا ستلاحظ ارتفاع العجينه في البرميل لذلك نضع 5 كيلو من الماء فقط حتي لا تخرج من البرميل اثناء عمليه الامتزاج بينهم وتترك العجينه لليوم التالي يعني تعملها وتسيبها تخمر لتاني يوم تاني يوم ضع الماء بالبرميل الي ان يصل تقريبا 100 كيلو وقوم بالتقليب ستلاحظ ان العجينه بدأت تتفتت في الماء لا تعادل بالسليكات حتي تمام ذوبان العجينه قم بالتقليب علي فترات حتي تصبح العجينه والماء شئ واحد ثم ضع 7 كيلو من السليكات وقلب جيدا وابدأ في القياس ب بي اتش حتي تصبح الورقه خضراء او درجه القياس 8 واثناء التقليب قبل ان تربط العجينه وتتماسك مع بعضها لابد ان تضع الكلور الخام عليها حوالي من 3 الي 4 كيلو حسب رغبتك انت ولكن اثناء التقليب وتتركها وبعد 10 دقائق اتفرج وادعيلي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 فبراير 2014)

لاعلاقه بالوصفه المكتوبه عاليه بمنظف الملابس العجينى الابيض فهو منظف كامل المكونات ولكن يصنع بطريقه معينه تجعله كالعجين والسسبب ان البعض يفضله بهذا الشكل لسهولة الحفظ ولتلافى حساسية البعض من المساحيق وينتشر استخدامه فى اوروبا وامريكا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (26 أبريل 2014)

منذ سنوات طلبت مننا المغاسل الكبرى تركيبه تخص المفروشات البيضاء وحددت الفنادق والمستشفيات والدور المخصصه للمبيت الجماعى - نوعية المفروشات - اقطان وتيل والكل أبيض- وتمت التركيبه واستمرت بعشرة مكونات واسميناها heavy duty- وكان هناك طلب أخر وتركيبة اخرى تتناسب مع الغسيل اليومى للمفروشات- قليلة الاتساخ - حسب الاشتراطات الصحيه وتراوحت مابين 5 مكونات و3 مكونات فى بعض التركيبات واسميناها light duty .
اذكر ذلك لانبه ان التركيبه عند ذكرها يجب ان ننبه المستخدم انها للون الابيض وللقطن والتيل وانها للمفروشات التى بها مشاكل - والنوع الاخر للمفروشات قليلة الاتساخ - وان كلا التركيبتين لا تصلح للحراير والاصواف والالوان على سبيل المثال - اما ماقرأته عن تركيبة العجينه البيضاء فى هذا الموقع ومواقع اخرى فهى محاولات منقوصه تضر ولا تفيد الا اذا كتبت وصنعت ووصفت للاستخدام بطريقة سليمه- وما عجبت له ان التركيبه - رغم عدم سلامتها - ما ان ظهرت فى موقع الا وانتشرت فى كثير من الموافع ولم يتنبه لمن نقلها انه نسى بند او نسى ملحوظه أو نسى ان يذكر انها منقوله ليبعد عنه الخطأ.


----------



## wael_QWE (20 يونيو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

